# Puppy biting... Hints and tips to help



## MaggieRoseLee

I know we have this in other places, but the threads have gotten a bit long with everyones comments so putting the tips in this one place.



> *How do I stop my puppy from biting me?*
> Biting is a natural puppy behavior. Puppies explore their world with their mouths, and they use their teeth extensively in play. Learning bite inhibition is an important part of a young puppy's education. If he bites his mom or his littermates too hard, they let him know. Mom may reprimand him roundly if his needle sharp puppy teeth close too hard during nursing, and his siblings may yipe and refuse to play with him if he bites too hard. One of the pitfalls of taking a puppy away from his littermates too soon is that he misses out on this important lesson. Pups should stay together with their litters and their moms until they are at least eight weeks of age.
> 
> Even then, our pups comes to us with sharp baby-teeth, and we need to continue his bite-inhibition lessons. We can direct his chewing instincts toward appropriate chew toys (a stuffed Kong is ideal for this) as are various soft plush and rope toys. We can also imitate his littermates by giving a sharp, high-pitched "yipe" when he bites too hard, and stopping the play session by getting up and walking away. Our pup will soon learn that his behavior makes a good thing go away (this is called "negative punishment," and involves no physical correction whatsoever), and will learn to soften his bite so we will keep playing with him. After a brief time out of a minute or two, we can go back to playing. If he bites too hard again, give another yipe and do another time out. He'll get it eventually.
> 
> Do not use physical force or punishment, such as hitting him, holding his muzzle closed or forcing you hand down his throat. Some puppies will become aggressive when you do this, and others will learn to fear your hands. Neither of these is a good outcome.


Bite Inhibition Article

ClickerSolutions Training Articles --

Bite Inhibition Training | Karen Pryor Clickertraining

Got Puppy Nipping? Take the Clicker Approach | Karen Pryor Clickertraining





 




 

Long link that you can add to... https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...88-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

What IS recommended is the following:

EXERCISE

And you know it's enough when the pup comes back in the house and goes immediately to it's bed to crash for hours. This will guarantee some relief. 

Exercise is NOT letting my dog out in the yard alone. It is NOT having my other dog entertain my puppy. It's ME putting the puppy in the car and training, hiking, canoeing, swimming, until that pup is exhausted.

The other part of this is 

TRAINING/TEACHING

Means we have to interact and TEACH our puppy to WANT TO PLAY WITH US................and in an APPROPRIATE WAY. We know WE are doing it right when the puppy starts bringing a toy to us and we know to STOP IN OUR TRACKS to play with them for a while. Cause they will learn that toy=play and biting does NOT = play. And all the puppy wants is TO PLAY.

How many hours a week are you doing 'engagement' training like this:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Another great link with information:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...discussion-about-correcting-landsharking.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

